# Seat ibiza 6j lights switch problem



## kfirbd (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, I have a car type
SEAT IBIZA 2012 TSI

And I have a problem with the bulbs
When he is on:
0 = headlights on and off the dashboard lights.
And when I switched the lights, road lights go out and the dashboard light up

Vehicle connected to the computer and there was no malfunction
Electric vehicles said it might be a signal handle whatever sounds reasonable

Someone something about the solution? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

